# Has anyone got/had one of these scopes?



## Rednec (Apr 28, 2010)

Please comment...

http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/red_dot_scopes

Strikefire Red Dot Scopes
Starting Price .......... $179

Nothing gets you on target faster than this tough, shockproof and waterproof red dot scope.

Select A Model
StrikeFire Red/Green Dot: Low | Extra High, Absolute Co-Witness 
StrikeFire Red Dot: Low | Extra High, Absolute Co-Witness


----------



## Nitro (Apr 29, 2010)

I prefer the Burris Fastfire. 

The FF2 is waterproof. I highly recommend these sights. 

$199.00 +/-


----------



## germag (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, as far as quality goes, it should be good for the money. I have Vortex optics (but not this particular one) and they are excellent.

However, my preference for red dot type sights is Aimpoint. I use a T1 on a LaRue Tactical high mount for lower 1/3 cowitness. One of th emost impressive things about this scope to me is the battery life. 50,000 hours on a single battery under continuous use. I just leave mine on all the time. Just replace the $2 battery once a year. That way if you should end up with a firefight, or home invasion kind of scenario and need it QUICK, you don't have to mess around twisting knobs and trying to get the thing turned on so you can use it.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 29, 2010)

How much is this aimpoint?  And much superior , other than battery life, is it.?


----------



## germag (Apr 29, 2010)

It's what the military uses (well, it's one of the systems they use). I've seen them dropped on the concrete, seen an M4 dropped right on top of the T1 and they never even lost zero. 

It's about $450 or so for just the T1...the LaRue mount is extra....probably around $600 for the T1 and mount. 

If you're going to be really using your AR, then it's worth every penny. If you're just going to go to the range with it a couple of times a year and just shhot at paper, then I'd go with something cheaper.

If your AR is a part of your home defense system, then you need for it to be ready to use and completely dependable at all times.....I would definitely go with the Aimpoint in that case. Trijicon makes really nice systems too, but I don't think the battery life is comparable.

To me the battery life is a big deal. I like the idea of having the thing on 24x7.


----------



## howl (Apr 30, 2010)

With optics and more especially optics with electronic components, the more pertinent question is: "How good is the warranty?" I would look at UltraDot products instead.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanx guys,,
I plan to put this on an AR, mine has the carrying handle. i dont particularly like the way it looks nor do i believe it would be as stable as on a flat top.  I may try to sale or trade & get a flattop.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Armson*

You really need to check out the Armson. It has a red dot tritium center point with black back ground. It is a scope that you use with both eyes open and I can guarantee that there is not a faster acquisition scope. They are perfect for moving targets.


----------



## Rednec (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanx, i will i have shifted gears somewhat,,just ordered laser max for my glock and ill check out Armson.  Does this mount directly onto flat top?
Doesnt that make it sit a little low?


----------



## germag (Jun 8, 2010)

All of the non-magnifying red or green dot type scopes are designed for "two-eyes open" aiming....that's not anything unique to any particular brand.


----------



## Rednec (Jun 9, 2010)

Change gears a little,,,my laser max for my Glock is on back order,,,
Should i re-order Crimson trace?  i like the internal rod better but i know the grip light is probably just as good perfromance wise, any yall got either?


----------

